# My Story of trying to conceive *



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi I'm Kerry I'm 26 from Essex. Ive been with my partner for just over 5 years and Ive been trying to conceive for over 3 years. Ive been for tests at the hospital. I'm unsure of my results as I'm going back to the hospital on the 2nd October for the results, however my partner has been for tests and the results are not good, my partner has poor sperm mobility. I'm really upset as everyone round me is pregnant and even my two sister's in law are pregnant. I hope the treatment i start next month will help me in conceiving but every day that goes by i just cry, it is heart breaking as i want is to be able to get pregnant. i hope to speak to other people in the same situation so i share my story and yours. please someone get back me.


----------



## angelstar760 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi I thought I would send u a message as i feel the same as u that everyone around me is havin babys. My partner and I have been trying for a baby for nearly 4 years and ive recently been diagnosed with Hyperprolactinemia and PCOS. Ive just been put on medication for the Hyperpro.......... and i feel awful cos of the side effects I constantly feel sick but hope fully it won't last long!!!!Speak to soon. Angela xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Kerry, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

You have certainly come to the right place for support on your journey to parenthood and I am sure you will make many friends along the way.
I completely understand how difficult it is to watch everyone around you havign babies and getting pregnant whiel you are still trying; I've been there so many times myself and it's hard to be so happy for them when you are longing for it to happen to you too. 
Your husband's sperm issues are not insurmountable and, with luck, this will be the only obstacle in your way and can be overcome with help. I hope your appointment on the 2nd October goes well and you make some steps towards acheiving your goal.

I have left you a few links to start you off around the boards that I hope you will find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

If you need any help or advice on how to naviaget around the site in the meanime, please drop me a PM and I'll try and help you.

Good luck on the 2nd. Do let us know how things go.

C~x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi there just want to see where i essex ru from im in colchester essex what clinic have u had ur refferal for?if u go onto ivf board there is alot of us from colchester ipswich and suffork.i have been given the all clear but my dh has not he has a very very low count and  motillity,and when u fisrt find out all u see is pregnant women babbies and it never goes away it just gets abit easyier to deal with.good luck with ur results.shelley. p.s big   to u.


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi there thanks for all your support i feel a little better coming onto this website and talking to other people in the same situation. i'm from Grays, i've been referred to Basildon hospital. I have no one round me really to talk too as i've only lived in Grays 5 years and don't really know that many people, the people i do know i haven't told about what is going on as many are work mates, the friend i do talk too is very understanding and i have told her about the whole story, she has two children her self. i have told her the problem so it does help me talking to her as well. My partner thinks im selfish as i dont want to see baby scans or talk to my two sister in laws about there pregnancy but i find it very hard to be around any pregnant women. How can after ive been trying for over 3 years probably nearer 4 years now. i just want to cry!!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kerry!!  

I am in the same boat as you,  my hubby has low motility sprem   So we are staring IVF/ICSI in a couple of weeks. So around the same time as you. If you need any surport while going thought tx next month, why dont you join our cycle buddy group. Its full of ladies who know how your feeling!  Its the October/November thread call Autumn Angels. Why dont you come over and post.

Take care hun
Love Natalie xx


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

I won't be starting iui or ivf just yet ive only just had my test results, im sure though i will be put on clomid or another form of hormone treatment. i would like to know though the average wait for iui and ivf?? ive read it can be any thing from 1 -3 years, if this is the case im gutted as ive already spent a year and half getting this far. Skybreeze i wish you good luck on the ivf treatment in 13 days and i pray for you.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Kerry, I wish you lots of luck as wel!! 

In regards to waiting lists. they can be long like 1-3 years but I was refered in April 06 and had my inital consultation in July 06. Unfortunatly I had to cancel treatment for a year. Otherwise we would of started in September 06. So its not that long. It depends where you live, I would speak to your consultant he/she should have an idea about waiting times.

Hopefully it wont come to this, and clomid will work.
Take care 
Natalie xxx


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

That is pretty quick then, i hope it is as quick for me and all the other on ff waiting for treatment. Can you tell me more about the side affects from clomidm will it be clomid the doctor will put me on or is there other hormone treatment available can you suggest the best one i can maybe talk to my consultant when i go on the 2nd october. Im not to keen on side affects from drugs such as clomid and would like to be aware of them,. im sorry if i ask to many questions i hope someone can explain thanks


----------



## AJM30 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Kerry,
I know how you feel about seeing babies everywhere and getting upset over talk of scans and pictures cos i feel like that too. Dont ever think you're on your own sweet. Im new to this board (i joined last week) but the girls on here are sooo supportive.
Remember its normal to feel a little envious. You dont want their babies, you just desperately want one of your own. 

Try to look at the positive steps you have already taken. Even if the news isnt what you want to hear you will get answers and there will be ways to rectify or help the situation.
It IS a long process and sometimes its best to just jump each hurdle as they come rather than looking at how long it could take.

We,ve been trying for 8 years and have only got pregnant once which resulted in an Ectopic and  me losing a fallopian tube and it has taken a while to get to the stage we are now at which is IVF on the 25th Sept. But it did take a while to get all the tests done and the results back. Not sure about Clomid but im sure someone here will be able to answer your questions.

Hope to chat to you again, take care
Ali xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya,

I had to reply because we have similar names! I understand how you feel hun, but this website has been a godsend to me and I have made loads of friends that understand how I feel.

Want to wish you loads of luck for next month and I hope you get to start tx soon.

Take care

WTBAM
XXX


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi Kerry, 

my DH has low sperm count too and i have PCOS. We have been trying for over 2.5 years, we are quite far on in our treatment because i wasn't getting any AF's after coming off the pill so knew i had a problem within a few months so was able to get tests done. As you can see from my signature i have had 3 cycles of clomid, 3 cycles of IUI and an ICSI treatment which resulted in my 1st ever BFP but sadly i miscarried a couple of weeks ago. We will be trying again asap. After we had tried clomid i had a lap and dye done to check my tubes and starting IUI straight away, there was no waiting list. The IVF waiting list is 2 years where i live but we paid private(cost £3000).

I want to wish you all the luck in the world, i hope your results are all fine.

sending you lots of    and   

Julia
xxxx


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for all your messages of support. I've had the tests done for my tubes there's no problems there ive had some test done to check my ovaries i think that is ok as well. I can't afford to go private that is not going to be an option for me, i wish i could. my af is also irregular which i don't think helps sometimes it can vary from 24 to 35 days however it has been around 28 days recently maybe a day early or a day late what can the consultant so for that?? im so sorry you had a m/c and my heart and prayers go out to you i wish you all the luck for your iui/ivf treatment.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *justwanttobeamummy* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

I show the tears and hope video to my partner today, he watched the whole thing, i think he was moved too, i must say what a great video so true too so many of us on ff. i hope that so many of us may have sucessful storys in the future, and we can all support those who are going through hard times.


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Justwanttobeamummy,

I was just reading your post and had to reply adn say that , like everyone has already said, you're certainly not alone, my cousin is pregnant at the moment and she doesnt know that we are trying and i find it reall difficult to spend time with her now adn look at the scan pics, and listen to her talking about which pram to buy and how they are going to the nursery ect ect, it is heart breaking but like you say, lets hope for success stories 

i wish you lots of luck on your journey

Sara


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

justwanttobeamummy said:


> Hi I'm Kerry I'm 26 from Essex. Ive been with my partner for just over 5 years and Ive been trying to conceive for over 3 years. Ive been for tests at the hospital. I'm unsure of my results as I'm going back to the hospital on the 2nd October for the results, however my partner has been for tests and the results are not good, my partner has poor sperm mobility. I'm really upset as everyone round me is pregnant and even my two sister's in law are pregnant. I hope the treatment i start next month will help me in conceiving but every day that goes by i just cry, it is heart breaking as i want is to be able to get pregnant. i hope to speak to other people in the same situation so i share my story and yours. please someone get back me.


Hi Kerry, sorry to hear what both of u are going trough, which Hospital are u at. 
Here at this site are great, I'm so happy here, I'm newbie here too.
Myself and DH are going for Ivf and decided to go with Holly Head Hospital in Buckhurst Hill in Essex.
Everyone around me are pregnant, it is upsetting but it doesn't bother me now!
You have got to be positive
take care
Elisa x


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello
Really wanted to say hello and send you a big hug as can TOTALLY identify with how you're feeling.  My DH and I have been TTC for 3 yrs (we're unexplained) and we're the only ones in our friendship group (bar 1 newlywed couple) and family who aren't parents! We're living abroad at the moment (because of DH's work) so am a really long way away from my closest friends and family. Have made some new friends here but its not the same and I wouldn't choose to confide in them. My brother and sister in law, cousin and v. close friend are all newly PG and although I was/am happy for them, I cried my heart out for hours after finding out and didn't like myself much for doing that. Its v. hard hearing about progress of their bumps etc and trying to be excited and make the right noises etc, but I've decided I really want to be a part of their joy so I'm really trying.  After all, I'm going to be an auntie which is pretty special! And yes, it does seem everywhere you go there are pregnant ladies!!!  I imagine that at times until our dream comes true it will continue to be difficult, but since joining FF a few weeks ago and thinking it all through in my head (after someone v. kindly told me it was ok to feel like this), I feel a lot more hopeful that my time will come and have gradually come to terms with it all.  I'm sure you will too when you feel ready and am keeping everything crossed for you for your dream to come true.

With very best wishes,

Liss xxx


----------

